# Battier trade



## NDAVE01 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi all,
Chicago Bulls fan here. I was wondering what you guys thought it might take to get Battier from you guys. Do you think the Bulls lottery pick (if it's not top 3) would be enough. Otherwise, who on our team looks tempting (and reasonable)? Thanks for any response.


----------



## NDAVE01 (Sep 27, 2002)

I have a quick follow up question. Could anyone tell me about his game. I've basically only seen him from Duke. Is his game basically the same as it was in college. More specifically, how good is his defense and outside shooting? Thanks


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

I wouldn't trade him for a non top 3 pick. He is the type of role player that every good team needs. He does all the little things. Plays D, sets picks, dives for loose balls, makes smart passes, and hits open shots. Battier needs to stay on the Grizzlies.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Battier is a great defender. He doesn't have the best offensive game, but you can trust that he'll hit the open shots.

Battier as of right now is quite polished. I say the only way the Grizzlies would trade him would be if it was for Eddy Curry. I doubt if the bulls would be dumb enough to do that, though. Battier is a great role player, but he's not going to be a star like Curry.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't see the Grizz trading battier unless the deal brings back a wide bodied center.

Shane is a great fit on our team and he's easily one of our best players, so we have no reason to trade him unless it fills a truly pressing need.

We desperately need a big player that can defend the paint and bang down low. If we had to give up Battier to get a player like that I would do it, otherwise I would hang on to Shane.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> I don't see the Grizz trading battier unless the deal brings back a wide bodied center.
> 
> Shane is a great fit on our team and he's easily one of our best players, so we have no reason to trade him unless it fills a truly pressing need.
> ...


What if our pick can bring you Chris Kaman, a legit 7'0" with size and skills. He is projected as a lottery pick?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Kaman strikes me as more of a low post scorer type than the defensive, banger, rebounder type that we need.

IF I'm wrong and Kaman is our guy than yes I would trade Battier for the Bulls pick.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> Kaman strikes me as more of a low post scorer type than the defensive, banger, rebounder type that we need.
> 
> IF I'm wrong and Kaman is our guy than yes I would trade Battier for the Bulls pick.


Another possibility:

James Lang
_
Strengths: Has size and explosiveness. Lang is a wide-bodied post player who tips the scales at around 305 lbs. Will be able to bang in the league right away. Body could use some toning and trimming but it doesn't stop him from hurting those in his way. Plays with a tenacity that coaches beg for in their bigmen. Will be a force in the league in a few years. Surprisingly athletic and mobile for his size. Has no problem running the floor, as his stamina has greatly improved. Has great hands and utilizes his size effectively in the post. Has shown the ability to consistently score down low. Attacks the rim with a mean-streak that few players have. An excellent rebounder especially on the offensive end. 

Weaknesses: At 305 lbs. Lang could still stand to lose some weight. Jump shot is nonexistent past 12 feet. Shooting touch must improve. Needs to play more consistently to be a major factor at the next level. His defense needs to be a little better as he will get in foul trouble because he plays too hard at times. Footwork can improve the most and take him to another level. College would benefit his long term potential, however, it's uncertain if he will decide to go that route.
_

Courtesy of *nbadraft.net*


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Another possibility:
> 
> James Lang


We could take Lang with our Houston pick.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> 
> We could take Lang with our Houston pick.


If he climbs up the draft board you wont be able to. Its hard to predict where certain players are going now, buts its possibly he could work himself up into mid to late lottery and be gone by Houstons pick.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

We don't want any high schoolers not named Lebron.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tenkev</b>!
> We don't want any high schoolers not named Lebron.


Speak for yourself. My goal is to win a championship and that ain't happening for at least 2-3 years at best. That means we have plenty of time to develop a HSer if he can turn into a decent low post defender/shot blocker.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

But i think battier is a good tool, adn role player like what memphis needs. stro will step it up and keep it real down low


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> But i think battier is a good tool, adn role player like what memphis needs. stro will step it up and keep it real down low


Stro cant guard the bigger C's in the L. Eventually, Memphis, should they make the playoffs, will need a big C.


----------



## RayAllenIverson (Sep 26, 2002)

Memphis trades:
Shane Battier
Michael Dickerson
2003 first-round pick (via Sacramento)(--> goes to Houston)
Memphis receives:
Eddie Robinson
Trenton Hassell
2003 first-round pick (top3 protected)

Chicago trades:
Eddie Robinson
Trenton Hassell
2003 first-round pick (top3 protected)
Chicago receives:
Shane Battier
Michael Dickerson
2003 first-round pick (via Sacramento)(--> goes to Houston)

Memphis

PG: Jason Williams - Brevin Knight
SG: Wesley Person - Trenton Hassell
SF: Mike Miller - Eddie Robinson
PF: Pau Gasol - Stromile Swift
C: Lorenzen Wright (/Stromile Swift) - Chicago's pick: Chris Kaman, Sofoklis Schortsianitis(2nd Baby Shaq, still growing), James Lang, Chris Marcus, ...

Robinson's contract is two years shorter than Dickerson's. He doesn't fit in Chicago's system, but here in Memphis, he would play for a better coach and alongside a better PG, whose alley-oop plays would be nice to watch. Comparing Robinson to Dickerson, I would chose E-Rob, because he's healthier and his contract is shorter. Hassell could fill the hole at the backup SG position cheaply.
Robinson + Hassell > Dickerson + 29th pick(--> goes to Houston)

Battier is the perfect role player, period, but a lottery pick could pan out as well. Last year, every expert said that it's a two-mens draft: Ming and Williams were expected to be stars... players like Stoudemire weren't recognized by the media. Comparing Battier to the pick, I'd give the edge to Battier, because this year's draft is weak, but Jerry West is a good evaluater of talent and Battier wasn't his choice, I wouldn't be surprised about Battier being traded this off-season for a young potential stud center(Kaman).

Kaman < Battier

Chicago

PG: Jamal Crawford - Jay Williams
SG: Jalen Rose - Michael Dickerson
SF: Shane Battier - Donyell Marshall
PF: Tyson Chandler - Marcus Fizer
C: Eddy Curry - Bagaric/Blount/2nd round pick: Justin Rowe/Chris Marcus

Krause would sacrifice a pick  . You tell me that ain't possible? Chicago has enough talent to contend in the future. There's just this need of a SF and Battier fits that description.
PLEASE MEMPHIS FANS, SUBSCRIBE TO THIS DEAL!!! thanks


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RayAllenIverson</b>!
> Memphis trades:
> Shane Battier
> Michael Dickerson
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Potatoe, if Kaman isnt your cup of soup, what about David Harrison. Hed be a legit 7'0" with size and skill. Our pick would be high enough for you to acquire him.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Hey Potatoe, if Kaman isnt your cup of soup, what about David Harrison. Hed be a legit 7'0" with size and skill. Our pick would be high enough for you to acquire him.



Harrison is the guy I would like to take with the Houston pick. He isn't projected to go lottery so we wouldn't need to trade Shane to get him.


----------



## RayAllenIverson (Sep 26, 2002)

And what about that Baby Shaq from Greece? 18 years of age but tons of potential?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

A 6'9, 260 pounder, no thanks.

That kid will look like Oliver Miller by his 23rd birthday.


----------



## mercury (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello Grizz fans, ...Piston supporter...I'd like to bounce another trade off you to see if this works for you guys...
Detroit trades back your first round pick (a likely top 6) and their own first round along with an ending contract (Curry or Davis)
for Battier and the Houston pick.
This could land the Grizz either Carmello, Kaman or Bosh and a sleeper in the 20's pick.
Your thoughts?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't trade Battier... to compete for titles every team needs players like him. Get the draft position out of your mind and appreciate him for what he can do and his team play...don't trade him.


----------

